# My tortoise doesn't like his new house!



## Sherrythetortoise (Oct 16, 2017)

So I just got my tortoise a new house 

And he seems unhappy with it :/ he prefers the old room i used to put him in

Before I bought the house I used to keep him inside a room with moquette and likes it he walks a lot in there and seems happy 

But whenever he's in his new house he seems to be mad and he wants to get out 

Although his new house has substrate that I thought he might like


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2017)

A very warm welcome to the forum, @Sherrythetortoise .

Please post pics of your tort and the enclosure.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 16, 2017)

I agree that photos will help us to help you.

Some tortoises can be very slow to adapt to change. In their minds, a new home may be occupied by dangerous things and other tortoises that will need fighting off.

It can take a long time for a tortoise to decide everything is safe, so all you can do is leave him alone to be brave and explore without loud noises or unexpectedly being picked up.

Please post photos of the enclosure and lighting in any case so we can take a look and see if there's anything obvious causing stress


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 16, 2017)

How big is the new house? Are there places to hide?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 16, 2017)

And what is his new substrate?


----------



## Sherrythetortoise (Oct 17, 2017)

It has a hide place 
reptile sand 
And bark fir for bedding


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 17, 2017)

Sherrythetortoise said:


> View attachment 220633
> View attachment 220634
> View attachment 220635
> 
> ...


Sand is not a good substrate for tortoises. Other than the hide, it is barren. There is nothing of interest. He needs sight barriers, things to walk around. Maybe some plants.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 17, 2017)

You tort is a Hermann's I believe. 

Sand is not a suitable substrate. It sticks to damp food, gets eaten and then impacts in the gut. 

These tortoises should not be kept in very dry conditions. They need water. 

They also must get UVB light, either from the sun or from a lamp. UVB does not pass through window glass. 

I suggest you read these on the correct care of your tortoise and compare them with what you do. 

They're written by species experts working hard to correct the outdated information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some breeders and vets too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Hermann's Tortoise Care
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 17, 2017)

Sherrythetortoise said:


> View attachment 220633
> View attachment 220634
> View attachment 220635
> 
> ...


Reptile sand is for lizards and snakes and things, not for tortoises. Sand is too dry and can cause impaction if ingested. Change it for more of your fir bark.
Please read https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
and https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
I know your tortoise is a Hermann's but the same information applies equally well.
You must introduce a water dish, a cheap terracotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate and big enough to soak in is good, and a tile or piece of rough slate for the tortoise to eat off.


----------



## Sherrythetortoise (Oct 17, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> You tort is a Hermann's I believe.
> 
> Sand is not a suitable substrate. It sticks to damp food, gets eaten and then impacts in the gut.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the useful infos
I don't use heat lamp cause the temperature is about 96 outdoor and 85-87 indoor 
During the day and almost 83-80 at night
Idk if I still need them tho


----------



## Sherrythetortoise (Oct 17, 2017)

That's him


----------



## Sherrythetortoise (Oct 17, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Sand is not a good substrate for tortoises. Other than the hide, it is barren. There is nothing of interest. He needs sight barriers, things to walk around. Maybe some plants.



I didn't want to use plants cause they may catch some insects? Idk


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 17, 2017)

Sherrythetortoise said:


> Thanks for the useful infos
> I don't use heat lamp cause the temperature is about 96 outdoor and 85-87 indoor
> During the day and almost 83-80 at night
> Idk if I still need them tho



There are two types of light that a tortoise needs to be healthy if it is kept indoors. 

It needs a heat lamp to bask under at 95-100F/35-37C. The heat lamp enables it to warm up and digest it's food properly as well as enabling it to have the energy for the day. 

It needs UVB light which it uses to create Vitamin D which, in turn, helps it to absorb calcium from its food. Without UVB a tortoise will develop a soft shell and weak bones and it will die. 

Tortoises kept outside get these naturally from the sun. Those kept inside must have lamps instead.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 17, 2017)

Sherrythetortoise said:


> I didn't want to use plants cause they may catch some insects? Idk



Please read those care sheets I linked to. Your tortoise will become very sick if you do not change things quickly


----------



## Sherrythetortoise (Oct 17, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Please read those care sheets I linked to. Your tortoise will become very sick if you do not change things quickly



Thanks a lot, I'm getting him outside in the sun often, and I just read the article


----------



## Erik Elvis (Oct 18, 2017)

I just moved my lights around in the cage and my tort seemed perturbed for a few days.


----------

